# Chasing waterfalls in New England



## SquarePeg (Nov 9, 2021)

We’ve had a very strange fall here in New England.  Pretty color up in the mountains never really made it down to the middle and southern parts of the region.  Lots of brown and green around!  Fortunately, all the rain over the summer has really set the waterfalls to running much more than they normally do during fall.  Spent a lot of time the past few weekends exploring trails and state parks looking for new waterfalls to shoot.   Here are a few of my favorites.  I don’t think I’ve shared any of these on here before but if I did, I’ll blame it the recent time change!  There’s a lot here so I’ve numbered them for reference if anyone cares to offer a comment or suggestion for improvement.  Thanks for looking.  

1


Chasing waterfalls in CT by SharonCat..., on Flickr

2


Chasing waterfalls in CT by SharonCat..., on Flickr

3


Chasing waterfalls in CT by SharonCat..., on Flickr

4


Local color by SharonCat..., on Flickr

5


Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

6


Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

7


Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

8


Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

9


Chasing waterfalls in CT by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 9, 2021)

-


Aaaah… New England, the second nicest place in the world
if one is not from New England that is!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 9, 2021)

Very good set, number two and seven for me.......


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 9, 2021)

Wonderful set! Fall waterfalls falling in Fall...


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 9, 2021)

Beautiful set! Many favorites but I'm in love with 6


----------



## PJM (Nov 10, 2021)

Gorgeous set.  #7 for me for the lighting and colors in the background.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good set, number two and seven for me.......


Thanks Jeff, appreciate the feedback!


jeffashman said:


> Wonderful set! Fall waterfalls falling in Fall...


Thanks!  So nice to have them running this season.  Usually around here waterfalls mean slogging through spring melt and mud!



zulu42 said:


> Beautiful set! Many favorites but I'm in love with 6


Thanks so much!  That is one of my favorites.  


PJM said:


> Gorgeous set.  #7 for me for the lighting and colors in the background.


Thanks Dean!  Still going to call you Dean lol.


----------



## ntz (Nov 11, 2021)

awesome juicy colours, especially #1, #3 and #7


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 12, 2021)

ntz said:


> awesome juicy colours, especially #1, #3 and #7


Thanks.  Not sure what “juicy” colors means?  Maybe something gets lost in the translation.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 12, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> We’ve had a very strange fall here in New England.  Pretty color up in the mountains never really made it down to the middle and southern parts of the region.  Lots of brown and green around!  Fortunately, all the rain over the summer has really set the waterfalls to running much more than they normally do during fall.  Spent a lot of time the past few weekends exploring trails and state parks looking for new waterfalls to shoot.   Here are a few of my favorites.  I don’t think I’ve shared any of these on here before but if I did, I’ll blame it the recent time change!  There’s a lot here so I’ve numbered them for reference if anyone cares to offer a comment or suggestion for improvement.  Thanks for looking.
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


gorgeous.. love the last one best


----------



## ntz (Nov 12, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks.  Not sure what “juicy” colors means?  Maybe something gets lost in the translation.


nothing special ... just that they are vivid, fresh, bright ...


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 12, 2021)

ntz said:


> nothing special ... just that they are vivid, fresh, bright ...


Ha ok thanks!  Wasn’t sure the meaning in this context.  Thanks very much.


----------



## idle (Nov 12, 2021)

Some great shots in there SquarePeg. I like the solar flare in shot one and the way the water has broken up into a whole lot of individual waterfalls. The low POV in the next couple help grab attention and overall, the colours are wonderful. It's Spring here at the bottom of the world so nice to see different colours.


----------



## slat (Nov 14, 2021)

Wonderful set.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 15, 2021)

They are all wonderful in their own right, but I think I'll go with #5 as my favorite.  I like the balance of colors with the falls.


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2021)

They're all beautiful to look at  - what a great area!    The composition of #8 is extra special to me.   ❤ 

Nice shooting!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 16, 2021)

What a great set of photos.  I really can't pick out a favorite one.  By the way.  I started following you on Flicker.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 16, 2021)

idle said:


> Some great shots in there SquarePeg. I like the solar flare in shot one and the way the water has broken up into a whole lot of individual waterfalls. The low POV in the next couple help grab attention and overall, the colours are wonderful. It's Spring here at the bottom of the world so nice to see different colours.



Thanks so much for the positive feedback.  Enjoy your spring!  I’ll be looking for your flower posts!  


slat said:


> Wonderful set.


Thanks!


CherylL said:


> They are all wonderful in their own right, but I think I'll go with #5 as my favorite.  I like the balance of colors with the falls.


Thank you Cheryl!  That’s a new location for me and one I plan to get back to when it snows.


----------

